# Jack - Jack



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Aka 'Bitty Bitster'.

It's been almost two months. It's been interesting. I've never had a cat that came with so much... baggage. He was over the top crazy hyperactive when he first got here. The first three weeks were really challenging. He's settling in now nicely and BookNix are doing their job being big brothers well. Jack and I go to the farmer's market each Saturday except last week. I had to work a few hours with the rest of my team testing a software update and he came into the office with me. Everyone adored him and he had a great time exploring and socializing. Last Sunday was our towns fall festival so I took him. I was worried the live music would scare him but he's so crazy outgoing everything fascinates him.

He's starting to look more like a cat than a kitten now.

The final pic was from this morning. It was really cold here today so put his new sweater on him our Farmer Market morning trip.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a cutie! I have a new one also who is most unique in my experience. 

It must be something to take the cat with you, I've never done that except when I had my special needs cat, and he went on holidays with me as he needed special care every day.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

That’s good news that he is settled in and doing well. He is going to push you to new heights. Have a wonderful life together.

Larry


----------



## Aliandlukas (Sep 11, 2019)

Lovely puss - looks like my Lukas


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

He's very handsome, especially in his sweater!


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

He is adorable! I have new kittens and am overwhelmed by their energy after taking care of elderly cats for so long!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Developing into a major cuddle bug!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Halloweening it. He had so much fun greeting the tricker treaters.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Becoming a major mama’s boy.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I’m now able to trim all four paws with minimal fuss as long as he’s allowed to punish the nail trimmers when I’m done.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice pictures of your little one.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Darling cat. Do love stripey cats.  ( ...and black cats and gray cats and torties, and calico, and...  )


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

???


----------

